# Duel stand finished.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here it is. Using the wood from my grandfathers floor and some trim from the living room. I love it. The top tank will hold my angels for a bit until I put them in my 55


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nice, it frames the tanks like pictures. How do you do anything in the bottom tank?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah Im curious about that too.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks very nice. Same question as these guy. How do you get to the bottom tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Huge "D'OH!" in 3..2..1...

heh. I'm guessing it all slides out, or there's a side door?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The rear tank slides out, I also set up the bottom tank before I put it in. It only slides from the back not the front or sides. But there is a feeding hole in the side and the bottom light has a switch button on the side as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sliding a full tank 83+ pounds isn't gonna be fun. Nor moving the stand away from the wall to make room to slide it. I had a 25$ wal-mart iron stand that you had to put the bottom 10 in before you bolted it together. Not fun. I suppose that if you put the whole front on a piano hinge, the light would shine out the corners. But it looks awesome.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't really need to get to the bottom tank for anything but feeding, but that's easy with the hole on the Side and the top flips up for the top tank.

The bottom is on a slider similar to a kitchen Drawer design. But my heavy duty, the ones I used are designed for tool boxes. I can see the only time having to pull it open is if I'm moving stuff around. Other then that I'll never need to. I can Do water changes all from a spot in the side. 

And the light idea was sweet but I didn't want any light leaking at all so a open front would show tons of light. I'm happy the way it turned out.


Also got some of the original wood from the house to make the stand for the 55

It's still sitting on blocks but is skirted with the wood. Here's a snap of that one.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I need some trim for the bottom of that tank so the skirt doesn't show as much. But it's a work in progress.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

wow they look great but im curious as to what fish are/will be in them


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The 55 is my cichlid tank the top on the duel stand has angel fry the bottom has goldfish.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Dude, that canopy on the 55 gallon is insane! Awesome job with that!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in love with the canopy!! That wood is over 300 years old!! Well the front bored is. It has amazing color to it. It's showing red and is blond as ever.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The boreds used to build more then half of the house my grandfather got for free from a old mill that got torn down, thats why the wood is so old but here's a better picture to show age 


You can see the shades of red in there and see just how blond this wood is. Older wood shows the most beautiful colors.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could paint the edges black or use a cloth skirt to hide the supplies. Picture frame molding should do it, too. The wood is really nice.


----------

